
Show HN: I built my dream puzzle game Shapeuku - dannybirch
It&#x27;s like a mix between Picross (Nonograms) and Polyominoes. It&#x27;s a minimalist puzzler which has no text, no tutorials (none required) and no ads set in a relaxing environment.<p>App Store: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;gb&#x2F;app&#x2F;shapeuku-shape-puzzle-game&#x2F;id1406128582?mt=8" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;gb&#x2F;app&#x2F;shapeuku-shape-puzzle-game&#x2F;i...</a><p>Play Store: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.dtbgames.shapeuku" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.dtbgames.s...</a><p>I have a bulk load of Android promo codes to give away, so if you&#x27;d like one let me know! (Sorry iOS users, I have no free codes left!)
======
DanBC
I'm enjoying playing this game. It's a fun puzzle. I'm right near the
beginning, so it's pretty easy solution far.

------
dannybirch
I realised I can't message you on here, so send an email to dtbgamestudio at
gmail.com instead!

------
cgrs
I'd like to test it too, could I have a promo code, please?

~~~
dannybirch
Sure :) Send me an email to dtbgamestudio at gmail.com!

------
jajoosam
I'd love to try it out! Send a promocode for android?

~~~
dannybirch
Sure, I sent you an email :)

------
iimwhn
Looks interesting, could you send me a promo code?

~~~
dannybirch
Sure :) Send me an email to dtbgamestudio at gmail.com!

------
rhardih
I'll take an Android promo as well!

~~~
dannybirch
Sure :) Send me an email to dtbgamestudio at gmail.com!

